# Difference between Mizongyi and Wushu



## brmoore134 (Mar 14, 2012)

What is the difference between the two or is mizongyi just a style of wushu? I understand they are both Chinese forms but is mizongyi one of the many family styles in China or is it different from wushu?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. Mizongyi is wushu. All Chinese martial arts are wushu. It's not however modern PRC wushu. It's an older family/village/regional/etc... northern longfist style.


----------



## brmoore134 (Mar 14, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Yes. Mizongyi is wushu. All Chinese martial arts are wushu. It's not however modern PRC wushu. It's an older family/village/regional/etc... northern longfist style.



ya I just spent time finding stuff out but thanks for help too


----------

